# Question about Utah Lake access



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody know the cheapest or even better free spot to get a rubber raft in UL, I wouldnt mind using the normal harbors ie pelican marina. but the cops always give me are hard time at night when im catfishing and would like to avoid future conflicts.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the South of Lindon Boat harbor. you can park in the large free parking and walk down to the sandy beach there and launch your raft. Might have to walk out in the water a ways but maybe not because the water level is high.
But wait you said at night, hummm. Park outside Provo boat harbor and launch under the center street bridge and float into the park and out into the lake under the cover of Darkness.
Wait you said you don't want to get hassled by the cops, Hummm.


----------



## Hnaf (Jan 23, 2008)

The Knolls, Lincoln Beach, just south of the Lindon harbor along the road is a free access point with a parking lot too. Have to carry the raft and gear across the street though, and also south of Provo Harbor along the road between the shore and the airport there is another point you can get free access to the lake. There are more but those are a few at least..


----------



## fishboy (May 27, 2011)

Hnaf said:


> The Knolls, Lincoln Beach, just south of the Lindon harbor along the road is a free access point with a parking lot too. Have to carry the raft and gear across the street though, and also south of Provo Harbor along the road between the shore and the airport there is another point you can get free access to the lake. There are more but those are a few at least..


Is this the place you mentioned in your post? The free parking south of Lindon harbor?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

fordkustom said:


> I wouldnt mind using the normal harbors ie pelican marina. but the cops always give me are hard time at night when im catfishing and would like to avoid future conflicts.


Really? I want to know cause I plan on fishing there a lot more often. I didn't pay but then again I left the pontoon at home. Do you have to pay if you have a toon or even if you are shore fishing?

You can launch at the American Fork Harbor for $1 (I pay in coins) if you walk in. Latley mid week they fence up the dirve in but you can easily walk in for free, they tape up the fee drop box. I am sure that will change. If you try the knolls area (AKA mile marker 19) you will need a high clearence car. There is a place that windsurfers call south sandy beach that is free as well.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanx for the info. I checked out south of Lindon harbor yesterday and it was near perfect (other than hauling the gear down the steps). great spot IMO, snagged a few white bass and a cat. WOO WOO.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

With this high water, I'm surprised the picnic table hasn't drifted off yet. Last time I checked, the water was right up to the concrete pad.

Glad you caught a few right there.

Watch out for weirdos around there though. I'm told that general area is used as a meeting spot for fruity old pedophiles and such.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah i used the picnic concret as a launch pad lol. as for wierdos ill keep an eye out for sure


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

And NEVER accept candy from anyone in a red Rodeo with LOAH on the plates...

*\-\*


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

I will keep that in mind LOL


----------

